# Pipe Lighter



## Mr Mojo Risin (May 26, 2007)

Yea I'd love to have a Old boy but, Im not ready to shell out the cabage. 
So does any one have any experience with the Prometheus Bentley lighter ? Looking for somthing cheap, that might last a while. Kinda like the ronson lighter I use for cigars. (quality wise).
Any help would be appreciated.
Brian..p


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

Lotus has a nice pipe lighter for $40 and it will last ya!

I never used or seen Prometheus Bentley lighter before.


----------



## n2advnture (Aug 9, 2004)

The new Xikar Pipeline is reasonable and comes with the Xikar lifetime warranty.

I hope this helps

~Mark


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I *never* bought expensive lighters before,
but I was so happy with my *Old Boy*, I bought a second one.
I know that's not what you want to hear, 
but just do it and you'll never regret it.

Good prices here: 
http://www.paylesslighters.com/html/__-_old_boy.html


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

n2advnture said:


> The new Xikar Pipeline is reasonable and comes with the Xikar lifetime warranty.
> 
> I hope this helps
> 
> ~Mark


:tpd: These are great lighters.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

try an IMCO lighter. they're less than $10 (sometimes much less), refillable & repaceable flint. i love mine. the other i'd suggest is a zippo pipe lighter, less than $15.


----------



## aehub39 (May 26, 2008)

You cant beat a zippo with the pipe insert.Best lighter for the money.




Alanp


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Hermit said:


> I *never* bought expensive lighters before,
> but I was so happy with my *Old Boy*, I bought a second one.
> I know that's not what you want to hear,
> but just do it and you'll never regret it.
> ...


Same here. I have 3 and Savinelli considered it a warranty claim to replace the flint screw I lost on the smooth briar lighter! $8 shipping charge. Can't beat that! The 3 lighters have a combined total of 55 years on them and have never failed to light. My DuPont cigar lighter is, by contrast, a finicky little mother but has its benefits. 

I cannot recommend an Old Boy highly enough. Worth every cent and more.


----------



## Big D KC (Oct 21, 2008)

Yup, iv only had my old boy a week or so and already love it to death. Use it every day and even after multiple relights each night I have yet to refill it! How much does this thing hold?!

Anyway, I got mine from the website of the link above. I did my research and that is THE cheapest online source..

Got it within a couple days also, spend the money! Its worth it!


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

I got mine from the link above as well. You might as well save up and get what you want cuz you won't be satisfied until you do, plus you will ad the cost of all the junk lighters you buy in the mean time.


----------



## Bent Stem (Nov 10, 2008)

Are they _really_ that good ?? Can someone please explain what's so great and different about them?


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

Bent Stem said:


> Are they _really_ that good ?? Can someone please explain what's so great and different about them?


The Old Boy never leaks(even after a cycle in the washing machine) has an adjustable, angled flame and has a very good warranty depending on who you buy it from. Also, lights up everytime. No 2 or 3 flicks to get it to produce flame.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

wharfrathoss said:


> try an IMCO lighter. they're less than $10 (sometimes much less), refillable & repaceable flint. i love mine. the other i'd suggest is a zippo pipe lighter, less than $15.


I would love an old boy, but the zippo pipe lighter is decent for the bucks imho.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> The Old Boy never leaks(even after a cycle in the washing machine) has an adjustable, angled flame and has a very good warranty depending on who you buy it from. Also, lights up everytime. No 2 or 3 flicks to get it to produce flame.


Agreed. There are few things in this world that are truly worth the asking price, in my opinion. The Savinelli Old Boy is one of those things.


----------



## gillywalker (Oct 29, 2008)

morefifemusicanyone said:


> I would love an old boy, but the zippo pipe lighter is decent for the bucks imho.


Newbie here so my opinion may not count as much. I got a zippo pipe lighter 2 weeks ago. I've never smoked cigarettes and I have to say being someone that's never owned a zippo it's something you gotta do at least once in your life.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I love my zippo. I never want to have to worry about crying for the price that I paid for the lighter that I just dropped on the ground.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

gillywalker said:


> Newbie here so my opinion may not count as much. I got a zippo pipe lighter 2 weeks ago. I've never smoked cigarettes and I have to say being someone that's never owned a zippo it's something you gotta do at least once in your life.


Zippos are even better with zippo tricks.


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

I like the Zippo because the insert will fit the case of an old zippo my father had from the 1950's


----------



## Catholicsmoker (Aug 20, 2008)

For you zippo owners, do you use some type of fluid that doesn't impart a taste to your smoke, or do you just deal with it? The one and only time that I used a zippo, I noticed a distinct undesireable taste from the lighter in my bowl. I haven't tried it since... Maybe you just get used to it after a while.


----------



## morefifemusicanyone (Aug 23, 2008)

Catholicsmoker said:


> For you zippo owners, do you use some type of fluid that doesn't impart a taste to your smoke, or do you just deal with it? The one and only time that I used a zippo, I noticed a distinct undesireable taste from the lighter in my bowl. I haven't tried it since... Maybe you just get used to it after a while.


Once in awhile I have noticed a taste for a couple of puffs after lighting, but not usually. I have heard if you let it burn for a couple of seconds before lighting, that helps.


----------



## Piledriver (Sep 23, 2008)

Catholicsmoker said:


> For you zippo owners, do you use some type of fluid that doesn't impart a taste to your smoke, or do you just deal with it? The one and only time that I used a zippo, I noticed a distinct undesireable taste from the lighter in my bowl. I haven't tried it since... Maybe you just get used to it after a while.


Been using the same Zippo for over 8 years now, for both cigars and pipes. It has the insert of course. As for the taste, there are different types of fluids for Zippos. The one I use distinctly mentions on the bottle that it has no taste. Next time check at your store if they have different varieties of fluids.


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

I like Zippos, Nimrods, Imcos and Park Sherman. All very cool vintage lighters. But I light my pipes with butane. I don't care for the flavor of naptha. Does anyone here use a fuel that doesn't taste like diesel fuel?


----------



## gillywalker (Oct 29, 2008)

I usually let the zippo burn for a few seconds before lighting and that gets most of the taste of naptha out. 

I found this piece about Shelby Foote a few weeks ago when I was shopping for a lighter and it about sealed the deal for me in purchasing a zippo. 

Writer, historian and true genteel Southerner, Shelby Foote stopped in last Friday to pick up his tobacco and also needed a new Zippo lighter. While he looked at the lighters I mentioned that a lot of pipe smokers don't use Zippos because they can taste the lighter fluid. Mr. Foote responded, "William Faulkner had nothing but contempt for cigarette lighters." - Memphis Tobacco Bowl Blog


----------



## VFD421 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have noticed I get better results if I use Zippos premium lighter fluid as compared to other brands


----------



## cpk (Apr 25, 2008)

The Old Boy is simply the best lighter for the money. Once you hold one in your hands, you know you made the right choice. The price for the basic one is great at payless lighters. Buy one and you will be done. 

Joe


----------



## nanotech (Oct 27, 2008)

2nd on the zippo because of affordability. Matches are the best IMO for a nice even light. Zippo fluid taste goes away quick, but letting it burn for a little while before lighting pretty much eliminates any problem.


----------



## Vox3l (Nov 17, 2008)

I only use Zippo's premium fluid (I have 4 12oz. cans of it so I never run out). I find it doesn't impart and nasty flavor if, as said in many other posts, you let it burn for a little while before lighting up. My absolute favorite is my Nimrod Pipeliter that I got off ebay a while ago. It just makes smoking a pipe feel all that more... pipe-smoking-y? I hope you all understand.

I am also looking forward to trying out the Nimrod Commander (pictured) that is on its way!

http://s76.photobucket.com/albums/j18/vox3l/?action=view&current=98354276_o-1.jpg

http://s76.photobucket.com/albums/j18/vox3l/?action=view&current=98354659_ovb-1.jpg

Also, has anyone ever tried lighting a pipe with a cedar stick? They don't impart flavor in cigars, so I assume they'd work with a pipe...


----------



## Phlegmatic (Aug 1, 2008)

does the Zippo pipe lighter reach to the heel of the bowl if u need a late relight?


----------



## gillywalker (Oct 29, 2008)

Phlegmatic said:


> does the Zippo pipe lighter reach to the heel of the bowl if u need a late relight?


Yes, especially if you've got enough lighter fluid in it.


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

I saw someone had posted pictures of drilling a hole in their regular Zippo to convert it for pipe lighting. Since I have a Zippo I never use, and my $14 pipe lighter just died, I am thinking of taking the drill to my Zippo... If I do it, I'll be sure to post pics


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

A very resourceful older gent' turned me onto a "new" lighter fluid at a fraction of the cost of Ronson or Zippo or (fill in the blank) lighter fluid. It seems you can buy a very good grade (my source tells me it's cleaner and purer than fluid sold for lighter use) at the hardware store of all places. VM&P (Varnish Makers and Painters) naptha is sold alongside mineral sprits and other paint related solvents. Try it. I've filled my Nimrod Commander with it and I swear it has less of that kerosene smell I'm used to.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

dogsplayinpoker said:


> The Old Boy never leaks(even after a cycle in the washing machine) has an adjustable, angled flame and has a very good warranty depending on who you buy it from. Also, lights up everytime. No 2 or 3 flicks to get it to produce flame.


I've been thinking about getting an Old Boy too. Those reasons you listed are all things that wouldn't really concern me Jason since I've carried a BIC for years and could use one in my sleep. What I'd like to hear is that it lights as cool as a match and because of that really brings out the best flavors of the tobacco being lit. Does it do that?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Slow Triathlete said:


> I love my zippo. I never want to have to worry about crying for the price that I paid for the lighter that I just dropped on the ground.


i've dropped my old boy many a time... no problems.

----

not only do you know for a fact that it WILL light when you flick it open and roll the flint, but the solid piece of equipment it is, it's built to operate with 1 hand. you could probably go 2 full weeks withouth having to refill it, even if you smoke 2-3 bowls a day during that time. i don't really use the built in tamper much to actually tamp, but it does work great to adjust the flame and unscrew the refill area on the bottom.

i plan on buying another. it's like going from a cheapy lighter (colibri or Nibo) that's light and you can tell it's just waiting to break on you, to a finely crafted machine that works the way it's intended to work, and it does it _every_ time. it _feels_ like a solid weight, not a piece of moving parts that have play in them, ready to give way.

i also have an IM Corona lighter that lights with a "click", and i can't find them anymore, but it's what i use in the truck.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

I just picked up the new Pipeline lighter from Xikar, which is obviously an almost exact "clone" of the Old Boy. So far so good. More news as it happens. Definitely a solid piece of metal, a nice heft and feel. Lights every time.

Nice at 1/2 the price and with the usual Xikar warranty it's hard to beat.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

I got an old boy as an early christmas present from my brother, along with a sweet savinelli churchwarden. I'm gonna try it out tonight, it's the corona old boy in pewter with all the different pipe shapes on it


----------

